# Seiko SARB 033



## Fredamens (Aug 7, 2017)

So what are these like? I want to buy one for my son, just showing an interest in watches, and he made noises about this model.

Any advice appreciated and where to buy and cost in the UK. Would consider used if you have a nice one not being used.

Thanks all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

There is one for sale on TZ i think


----------



## Fredamens (Aug 7, 2017)

EDIT / Apologies all but I have inputted the wrong serial number and don't know how to change it using tapatalk. Any ideas?

The watch I am interested in is the Seiko SARB 003 which is 38mm black face

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I've changed it for you, Fred. :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Fredamens said:


> The watch I am interested in is the Seiko SARB 003 which is 38mm black face


 This one ?


----------



## Fredamens (Aug 7, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I've changed it for you, Fred. :thumbsup:


Cheers Roger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WRENCH said:


> This one ?


That's it? Thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Fredamens said:


> Cheers Roger
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> That's it? Thoughts?
> ...


 I would certainly be more than happy if someone bought it for me. :yes:


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

Never owned one, although I've heard good things about them. Sort of a Grand Seiko looks, but without the cost? Obviously there is a trade off in cost against overal quality, especially in the movement, but they still represent pretty good bang for buck I think.

If I remember correctly, TGV on the "Urban Gentry" YouTube channel speaks very highly of them, check out his reviews.

Hope this helps,

J


----------



## Fredamens (Aug 7, 2017)

Cheers All

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Had one of these with the black dial and they are great Watches.

Go for it.


----------



## Fredamens (Aug 7, 2017)

eBay seems the cheapest what about the warranty ? Any idea?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doolittle (Mar 4, 2017)

Great watch...no questions on quality and precision, just wondering...how old is your son ???


----------



## Fredamens (Aug 7, 2017)

Doolittle said:


> Great watch...no questions on quality and precision, just wondering...how old is your son ???


23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doolittle said:


> Great watch...no questions on quality and precision, just wondering...how old is your son ???


And to be honest after just putting him through uni he doesn't want me to buy him anything. I would buy him something really nice but he wouldn't accept it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doolittle (Mar 4, 2017)

Wow!! More or less, same stage...my "baby" loves this one..


----------



## Fredamens (Aug 7, 2017)

Doolittle said:


> Wow!! More or less, same stage...my "baby" loves this one..


Lovely stuff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doolittle (Mar 4, 2017)

But, if it comes to Seiko...


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

JimboJames1972 said:


> Never owned one, although I've heard good things about them. Sort of a Grand Seiko looks, but without the cost? Obviously there is a trade off in cost against overal quality, especially in the movement, but they still represent pretty good bang for buck I think.
> 
> If I remember correctly, TGV on the "Urban Gentry" YouTube channel speaks very highly of them, check out his reviews.
> 
> ...


 All of this, dittoed.


----------



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Never heard a bad word against them, they are in stock on creation watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm still confused as to the model, the thread title says SARB033, which looks like this










But the OP's second comment states an SARB003, which looks like this










So which is it?


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes I'm still confused but at least when I searched all the different sarb model I found one I hadn't see before sarb037 looks nice with that face colour

img56979444 by David Wren, on Flickr


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

good pix.


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

I think the OP is after a Sarb033, I have a 35 and it is a great watch

Ebay is the place to look, a seller on there in Ireland is the cheapest I have seen


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Jeez Fred, that's a bit of a come down innit ? You've just bought him a Hulk ???


----------



## Dracula Monster (Aug 7, 2017)

On eBay in black or white for £240. I had one and loved it. I think it is a contender for best value watch ever, lots of features that interest the watch inclined, sapphire, in-house and visible movement. Looks good on any strap, do it.

I sold mine because I have a watch which is similar and I'm saving up for a watch from a more prestigious brand even though it's an ETA movement. It will be a HAQ that's all I'm saying.


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

I have the SARY057, which is in the same ball park and the finish on it is incredible. Seiko really step it up a gear at this price point and it's great value for money imo.


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

^^^^ That's lovely..

I always fancied the SARB033 but the 38mm dia put me off, even though I have a 7 inch wrist I prefer bigger watches. Saying that I've never seen the SARB033 in the flesh, so it may wear fine.


----------



## Fredamens (Aug 7, 2017)

Montybaber said:


> I think the OP is after a Sarb033, I have a 35 and it is a great watch
> Ebay is the place to look, a seller on there in Ireland is the cheapest I have seen


SARB033. I really balls this thread up sorry for the confusion. Review below. Who is the seller can you send me a link? Cheers

https://monochrome-watches.com/seiko-mechanical-automatic-sarb033-fully-reviewed/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredamens (Aug 7, 2017)

reggie747 said:


> Jeez Fred, that's a bit of a come down innit ? You've just bought him a Hulk ???


Ha ha it's for my lad. I got two (hulks), one was going to be for my lad (same as his dad) so that hulk has not been worn yet and still in the coffin. I will sell it but I am in hospital at the moment so haven't got around to it.. the seiko is a darn site cheaper and he likes it. Bonus for me

Its becoming a real problem as I have also just got myself a Zenith Gentlemen's Heritage Revival Cronometro Tipo CP-2 Automatic Black Dial on leather Strap. Haven't seen it yet as in hospital.

Problem I think so.

Anyone watch to buy a Hulk ha ha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

Just search for SARB033 on eBay and they'll show up. They say based in Ireland, but likely coming from elsewhere -- hopefully not direct otherwise you'll be paying import duty, maybe.

Yorkshire Watches appear to offer an 'official' import version, which should mean guarantee is honoured at least, but its a fair premium compared to eBay (cheaper than some others though).


----------



## Fredamens (Aug 7, 2017)

longplay said:


> Just search for SARB033 on eBay and they'll show up. They say based in Ireland, but likely coming from elsewhere -- hopefully not direct otherwise you'll be paying import duty, maybe.
> Yorkshire Watches appear to offer an 'official' import version, which should mean guarantee is honoured at least, but its a fair premium compared to eBay (cheaper than some others though).


Any idea if it was this one? Based in Ireland and mentions a 1 year guarantee. Seems you can pay £380-£500 with a guarantee and £240 from eBay but I am unsure although it does say so.

What the Likelihood me walking in seiko if it had a problem and asking them to fix it?
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Personally I would not buy from an eBay seller who is telling lies about their location... but thats just me I know others here who don't mind that a seller is a fibber.....


 That would a include a few of us including Roy then????


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

They all use the 6R15 movement which is an excellent bit of kit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fredamens (Aug 7, 2017)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> They are NOT based in Ireland. They are Singapore and Hong Kong based. If you watch goes wrong , THEY may have to fix it , because Seiko (Europe) mostly will only repair under gaurantee if the watch is AD purchased worldwide , or you have proof of purchase from within the EU ( AD or otherwise ) ... I say "mostly" because there are instances when this is not the case. Personally I would not buy from an eBay seller who is telling lies about their location... but thats just me I know others here who don't mind that a seller is a fibber..... :hmmm9uh:
> here is their Trustpilot : sounds like of you get a problem... you are scuppered...
> https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/www.citiwide-online.com


Not great.

Seems it's Yorkshire watches or the couple mentioned earlier but you have to pay the extra. Yorkshire watches is £369. Any other offers?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> To my knowledge , Roy does not sell on eBay and lie about his location .... what makes you think he does that ?


 Because he and I and other forum members have bought Seiko watches from eBay seller Citywide, but you knew that didn't you??


----------



## Fredamens (Aug 7, 2017)

odyseus10 said:


> Because he and I and other forum members have bought Seiko watches from eBay seller Citywide, but you knew that didn't you??


What's the score then chaps, is our general advice that I am good to go with city wide or do I need to pay £140 more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

I would buy the one on ebay

in the (very) unlikely event of something going wrong you could get it looked at for less than the difference in price

I have heard positive things about this seller


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Fredamens said:


> What's the score then chaps, is our general advice that I am good to go with city wide or do I need to pay £140 more
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Simple, go with Citywide, pay through PayPal. Any issues then claim back through PayPal


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Fredamens said:


> Anyone watch to buy a Hulk ha ha


 Its probably the grand over list thats putting people off


----------



## Fredamens (Aug 7, 2017)

Montybaber said:


> Its probably the grand over list thats putting people off


Sold in a heartbeat off forum I just don't know how to take it off.

Citywide it is then. Thanks all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Fredamens said:


> Sold in a heartbeat off forum I just don't know how to take it off.
> 
> Citywide it is then. Thanks all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 No problem  Post some photos when your new watch arrives !!


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

The SARB033 is a great choice. I was extremely fortunate to acquire one as a result of one of Roy's raffles. The quality look and feel of the watch on the wrist belies its modest price. The timekeeping is absolutely spot on, but that may have more to do with Roy being the source. I often wear it on formal occasions with a suit and it looks just right.


----------



## Fredamens (Aug 7, 2017)

Maybe Roy can get me one and Jon thanks for the heads up.

To put this into context I brought my son a 116610lv (I have one) for finishing uni etc etc as he said he liked it but he wasn't that happy about me dropping that sort of money on a watch when I had just put him through 4 years of uni. Understandable. I sold the hulk.

So we stating discussing watches and something that was more in tune with receiving a gift that didn't make him feel bad. We both like GS but again too expensive so we looked at SARB. And here we are.

I want to buy him this piece which will now be uni/Xmas so it's just about where from. Paying a little bit extra may be the way forward but c,mon we all like a deal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> They are NOT based in Ireland. They are Singapore and Hong Kong based. If you watch goes wrong , THEY may have to fix it , because Seiko (Europe) mostly will only repair under gaurantee if the watch is AD purchased worldwide , or you have proof of purchase from within the EU ( AD or otherwise ) ... I say "mostly" because there are instances when this is not the case. Personally I would not buy from an eBay seller who is telling lies about their location... but thats just me I know others here who don't mind that a seller is a fibber..... :hmmm9uh:
> 
> here is their Trustpilot : sounds like of you get a problem... you are scuppered...
> 
> https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/www.citiwide-online.com


 As usual you have got your facts wrong! If you look at their eBay store, the seller Clearly states they are based in Hong Kong. The eBay auction states item is located in Ireland. As I pointed out to you in the other thread, drop shipping is perfectly acceptable under eBay selling rules


----------



## Fredamens (Aug 7, 2017)

Montybaber said:


> Its probably the grand over list thats putting people off


Montybaber I know you are likely to be pulling my leg but this is bugging me - For clarity, and not that I have to justify myself, I paid over the odds for the hulk in the first place hence the price. I didn't have any trouble getting my money back which was the price I put it up for. I will now pick all my toys back up.

Fred

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Fredamens said:


> Montybaber I know you are likely to be pulling my leg but this is bugging me - For clarity, and not that I have to justify myself, I paid over the odds for the hulk in the first place hence the price. I didn't have any trouble getting my money back which was the price I put it up for. I will now pick all my toys back up.
> 
> Fred
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Sorry if I upset you Fred and I have no idea what you paid for the watch I was just stating that the watch being priced £900 over rrp is the reason I thought it hadnt been snapped up (people seem reluctant to pay over list on forums)

Was it worth every penny...absolutely!!! and it may turn out to be a total bargain for someone looking back

again many apologies

Craig


----------



## Fredamens (Aug 7, 2017)

Craig you didn't upset me fella hence my joke at the end about toys. No need to apologise. I am like the rest of us, this watch game isn't going to make me rich.

I know people get touchy about Rolex over RRP but I paid up (stupidly) and someone brought it from me. You shouldn't have to but you fell like you have to justify it.

Wrong place to advertise it really and if I am honest wish I hadn't. Lesson learnt.

All the best
Fred

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MassiF (Dec 17, 2017)

Just wanted to add some feedback about buying from ebay and the Citywide group: I've placed an order for a SARB033 through them and the buying experience is not nice.

As mentioned they are lying about the item location, which means you could be hit by customs, and they are lying about the tracking info, the tracking number they have provided is not valid. We'll see if they lied about the quality of the watch, but to be honest with Paypal protection I should be safe on that side too. I'll update when I receive the watch


----------



## MassiF (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah, it's also a difficult situation as a buyer, saving vs ethic I guess. I wouldn't buy anything more expensive than that in any case, and I'm not even sure I'd buy again....probably best looking at the classifieds on the forums :thumbsup:


----------



## MassiF (Dec 17, 2017)

Well, in the end it was all good, I think. I received the watch today and the tracking number was correct. It probably only covered the journey between Ireland and UK, but it wasn't totally invalid. It came well packaged, with paper and original box, and looks real.

It is really nice, smaller than I expected and a bit lighter too. For the price it's really good value, will take some wrist pictures tonight :thumbs_up:


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

MassiF said:


> Well, in the end it was all good, I think. I received the watch today and the tracking number was correct. It probably only covered the journey between Ireland and UK, but it wasn't totally invalid. It came well packaged, with paper and original box, and looks real.
> 
> It is really nice, smaller than I expected and a bit lighter too. For the price it's really good value, will take some wrist pictures tonight :thumbs_up:


 Just as well you didn't listen to the resident "Doom monger" then  The whole point of the Ireland thing is that as an EU country you won't pay customs/duty....

Just for the record what did the tracking history show????


----------



## MassiF (Dec 17, 2017)

It's weird, the tracking is just for the UK side. I think there was another tracking # for the Hong Kong - Ireland journey, but it hasn't been disclosed.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

MassiF said:


> It's weird, the tracking is just for the UK side. I think there was another tracking # for the Hong Kong - Ireland journey, but it hasn't been disclosed.


 Exactly the same here too...funny that


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

Interesting to read. Ive spotted a couple of potential new buys that are all being sold vial Ireland - a Seiko SNA411, an SKX031 and the model mentioned by the OP too.

Im was a little reluctant to pull the trigger, despite the fact that the Ireland prices are so low, I might reconsider...

J


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

JimboJames1972 said:


> Interesting to read. Ive spotted a couple of potential new buys that are all being sold vial Ireland - a Seiko SNA411, an SKX031 and the model mentioned by the OP too.
> 
> Im was a little reluctant to pull the trigger, despite the fact that the Ireland prices are so low, I might reconsider...
> 
> J


 You'll be fine. Plenty of folk have bought from Citywide including our illustrious patron


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Bought one from Citiwide a couple of years back with zero issues they do indeed come from Ireland. :yes:


----------



## MassiF (Dec 17, 2017)

It is really tempting, I agree. From the same seller I can see another couple of interesting Seikos, the SARB035 and the SARB017


----------



## MassiF (Dec 17, 2017)

Awful pictures, I know...
A couple of shots of the SARB033 on its own and with the rest of my modest collection
























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheBigJim (Dec 1, 2008)

I've been wearing mine for just under a week now and wanted to say that the accuracy is phenomenal. I literally don't have to adjust it. Dial up overnight adds about two seconds and during the day it looses that when worn. My android app states 0.4s per day. Amazing for a £240 Watch. Very slight variance some days, I'm still working out the positional differences until I buy a timeographer.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

MassiF said:


> It is really tempting, I agree. From the same seller I can see another couple of interesting Seikos, the SARB035 and the SARB017


 Plenty of happy buyers from Citywide now, so you are pretty safe and their prices are really great 

They may well say item is in Ireland but mine was sent from Manchester by Royal mail as per @MassiF


----------



## TheBigJim (Dec 1, 2008)

odyseus10 said:


> Plenty of happy buyers from Citywide now, so you are pretty safe and their prices are really great
> 
> They may well say item is in Ireland but mine was sent from Manchester by Royal mail as per @MassiF


 Yeah Manchester here too. Very good service albeit slightly late, well worth the wait.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> you surely must at least get a Christmas card from them !? :thumbsup:


 You would have thought they would have or at least given more a discount but I seem to have bought a whole load of "fashion watches" recently ie Martin Kors, Fossil, Festina and Gc


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> please tell me you are fibbing.....


 I'm afraid not :thumbs_up: I decided to got 150% fashion and 0% heritage :bash:

Just bought one of these bad boys


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> :swoon:


 At least I got 60% off the price :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

I have just received my Seiko SBDC051 from Citywide... Cheaper than everywhere else and really great service... Highly recommended

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

